# Inexpensive U-Tube Manometer



## poly (Oct 29, 2015)

Just looking for a simple liquid one to use for a bit for static pressure at a few places and school. 

Know any inexpensive places to pick one up that might have other stuff at good prices?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Mine is a 6ft. length of clear 3/8" plastic tubing from Ace Hardware. A few drops of food coloring makes the water more visible. When not being used for a manometer for checking pressures on gas lines, crank case pressures on the cars and certain filter differential pressures etc. I use it for drip irrigation to specific plants and sometimes a siphon hose. Handy little feller to have around. In fact they are so inexpensive I have 3 and possibly 4 if I could find them all.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

poly said:


> Just looking for a simple liquid one to use for a bit for static pressure at a few places and school.


Huh? You don't intend to check manifold pressure in the field if you get a job in HVAC? 

To check static pressure in a duct with a liquid manometer. It would need to be an inclined manometer. They are not cheap, and their use is limited. A digital dual port is a better choice. Can be used for duct static, manifold pressure checks, and even flue draft checks if need be.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Make one.

Yard stick and clear tubing. At least 1/4" dia. Put a small amount of liq soap in the water. Reduces surface tension and gives smoother response.

Some of your best measuring instruments are the old fashioned type. This is one of them.

So....when you are measuring 5" of water column....it's the true pressure to move the water in that tube 5" up or down.


----------



## poly (Oct 29, 2015)

beenthere said:


> Huh? You don't intend to check manifold pressure in the field if you get a job in HVAC?
> 
> To check static pressure in a duct with a liquid manometer. It would need to be an inclined manometer. They are not cheap, and their use is limited. A digital dual port is a better choice. Can be used for duct static, manifold pressure checks, and even flue draft checks if need be.


What do you mean I don't intend to check manifold pressure? That's most of the reason I was getting one.

The Utube we use at school we turn on its side to do static pressure with. 

They usually toss us the digital one though. 

Edit: I see what happened. I accidently deleted part of what I said when I made the post. It was a very long day from school, work, and some home stuff. I didn't even notice. Sorry, beenthere.


ddawg16 said:


> Make one.
> 
> Yard stick and clear tubing. At least 1/4" dia. Put a small amount of liq soap in the water. Reduces surface tension and gives smoother response.
> 
> ...


I'll look at doing this for sure just to try it


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Not sure if this would help you or not, but I have one of these mounted next to my wood furnace to adjust the barometeric damper in the exhaust. For what they cost, I don't think I'd mess with mking one............

http://www.davis.com/Product/Dwyer_...TXubzKYQMctNkf3wbEY9_vPWtoP7lEYCrKBoCRXfw_wcB


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Having a U tube is good for double checking your digital manometer.

A home made manometer won't go over well with many customers, or employers. 

Most people that have used a U tube will tell you. They have goofed up and opened a gas shut off valve too quick, and blew out the water. Its a real bite when your on a roof and do that.


----------



## poly (Oct 29, 2015)

jomama45 said:


> Not sure if this would help you or not, but I have one of these mounted next to my wood furnace to adjust the barometeric damper in the exhaust. For what they cost, I don't think I'd mess with mking one............
> 
> http://www.davis.com/Product/Dwyer_...TXubzKYQMctNkf3wbEY9_vPWtoP7lEYCrKBoCRXfw_wcB


I'll check this link out in a bit. thanks


beenthere said:


> Having a U tube is good for double checking your digital manometer.
> 
> A home made manometer won't go over well with many customers, or employers.
> 
> Most people that have used a U tube will tell you. They have goofed up and opened a gas shut off valve too quick, and blew out the water. Its a real bite when your on a roof and do that.


Yeah I can see that. I mainly want one because they're cheap and to get the practice in. Digital ones are pretty expensive and in Ontario Canada we have to have them serviced yearly by a 3rd party. . 

I'd never take a homemade one to a customers house lol I think it'd be fun to make one though.


----------

